# Any other firefighters?



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Any firefighters on MIMB? 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Jrpro is! 



On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i have been a volunteer for a few years now and i love it


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice I'm a paid guy. 2 years in so far. 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I did a year or 2 of Volunteer.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

im paid...going on 2 years but 2 different places


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Where you at jr. I'm with orange county 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I give a lot of respect to the vol. There are some days I wouldn't.do it for free 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

FL.cowboy said:


> Where you at jr. I'm with orange county
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


sunrise...just west of fort laud, i have a few friends for orange and seminole co.


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

jrpro130 said:


> sunrise...just west of fort laud, i have a few friends for orange and seminole co.


Nice. My uncle just retired from Margate after 36 years. The station I'm at is a split house. Orange county engine and a seminole county rescue. 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

I was with Indian river county for about 1 1/2 years. Got laid off now I'm voll for malabar keeping my certs current. I'm with palm bay utilities try to transfer over to palm bay fire rescue.


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

We hire up here through out the year if your intrested

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TxFireman1972 (Jan 16, 2012)

Professional here. This year will be 20 years. Beaumont Fire Department in Beaumont Tx. Local 399.


----------



## MOSTHATED59 (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm not technically a firefighter but I went through fire school. I'm apart of our fire squad for my chemical plant and a Hazmat specialist.


----------



## tony1j (Mar 11, 2011)

Been in the fire service for around 12 years now.


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Glad to see there is a good amount of us 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bstomper (Jan 9, 2012)

Full time industrial and Volunteer Cheif in my community. 18 years in the service.


----------



## bstomper (Jan 9, 2012)

MOSTHATED59 said:


> I'm not technically a firefighter but I went through fire school. I'm apart of our fire squad for my chemical plant and a Hazmat specialist.


In my books that makes you a firefighter.


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Amen to that brother. I have run some fire calls at my local power plant... that is some scary stuff yall deal with there.


----------



## MOSTHATED59 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ya. It can def. get a little tricky out there sometimes. But I work with a good group of guys. They make sure I make it home everyday I return the favor to all of them.


----------



## Freebird (Feb 20, 2012)

East central fla here(palm bay). just started year 25 and the end is within sight! lets get to muddin brothas! ya'll b safe out there! EVGH-FTMPTB


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Been a volunteer goin on three years now.


----------

